# how to find work ?



## ewan (Apr 19, 2009)

hi i am moving to koh samui with my wife who is thai and i would like to find a job.
could anyone help me or give me advice on what work there is ? and how would i go about getting it or apply for it ?
any help would be great thanks
ewan.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh dear Ewan, I wish I had a good bit of advice for you......
First you must understand that you are not supposed to do any job a Thai can do.
Teaching English? Read the posts on this forum. That should put you off!

Otherwise it's pot luck! The only thing that is not is the very low wages you will be offered......

I wish you well.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

ewan said:


> hi i am moving to koh samui with my wife who is thai and i would like to find a job.
> could anyone help me or give me advice on what work there is ? and how would i go about getting it or apply for it ?
> any help would be great thanks
> ewan.


Put yourself in Thai shoes. It will be more hastle to hire you thatn a Thai (Work permits, certain rules they have to follow, higher wages, likely hood that you will sod off home, etc), so unless you have something to offer then that makes it worth their while, then it may be difficult. This is why a lot a farangs like you buy a bar/restaraunt (not that I am advising this at all!).


----------



## witfalait (Apr 5, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Put yourself in Thai shoes. It will be more hastle to hire you thatn a Thai (Work permits, certain rules they have to follow, higher wages, likely hood that you will sod off home, etc), so unless you have something to offer then that makes it worth their while, then it may be difficult. This is why a lot a farangs like you buy a bar/restaraunt (not that I am advising this at all!).


Ewan, if you know anything about entomology and how to control coconut palm beetles you have a good chance of a job.


----------

